# Minnesota at Cleveland (12/21/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET

Cleveland is coming off a pair of loses which has to have lit a fire underneath the squad. In contrast, the Wolves are coming in off a win over the Clippers. Both teams will have had a few days to rest, practice and prepare for this match up. Garnett and Griffin will be hard to match up against. Hopefully, this means Anderson sees more PT tonight. Since the Wolves are good at the mid-range game, if their shot is falling, Cleveland's defense is giong to be stressed and come apart.










The Wolves pose major problems for Cleveland and it makes for what sounds like a broken record: #23 must take flight and not look back. But against Sam, The Big Ticket, Eddie, and Wally & co., James and Z will need near-career nights if the Wolves posse gets loose.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn sweet pic of lebron right htere


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This could be a three game losing street unless the Cavs step it up big time. Gooden we need some defense big guy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll actually be at this game, so i'm definitely hoping the squad brings some energy and fire to this one. Minnesota is a great team, no question, but we do play much better at home and can compete with anybody when Lebron is on his game.

Other good news is we have a couple "easier" games coming up in the schedule, so even if we drop this one we can rack up a few wins to close out the month.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Drew Gooden is a great passer


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Wolves - 22
Cavaliers - 29

What a fast paced game. The second the ball came out of the net, both teams would wind sprint down the court. James is doing a great job of sharing the ball and Cleveland went on a run towards the end of the quarter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LeBron is on Fire this quarter

2 long jumpers
A few nice dunks
Great passes

Man, I'm turning into a LeBron Homer!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

:rotf: at Varejao... that was great! Behind the back!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Anderson strips KG, dribbles down the court, goes behind his back and hits the lay up. Each game Anderson does something that makes you smile.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Holy crap

Anyone see that play by Varejo

Steals it from KG
Goes to coast to coast
Puts is around his back then lays it in

Amazing

Man, I'm such a fan of this Cleveland team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Wolves are going to need to make a move, they can't win a title with this group, I'm sorry. By the end of the year, this group will be finished.


----------



## FutureDraftPick (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice dunk by Z..

And yeah, that play Varejao did was friggin' awesome. 

50-36 Cavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FutureDraftPick</b>!
> Nice dunk by Z..
> 
> And yeah, that play Varejao did was friggin' awesome.
> ...


Nice fake by Z aswell, had Hoiberg fooled


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That woulda been a sweet dunk by LeBron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Wolves - 43
Cavalies - 58

From an offensive standpoint, it seemed if as Cleveland were playing like they were Seattle or Phoenix. Everybody is getting in on the act (James, Z, Gooden, etc.).

While KG has great stats so far in the game, I thought he would be more *dominant*. He is playing great but he isn't fully imposing his will on the game yet.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

solid first half for the cavs, takin care of business against the mvp and the wolves. one of the west's finest.

wait till these cavs get good. then it's time to do some ring hunting. 

this is the most potential a cleveland team has had since the early 90's indians. i loved the old price-daughtery cavs and they were always one of the best skilled teams around but i never felt like they were dominators. they always felt like they were soft and an underdog, where as lebron and the other cavs on his back just OWN teams. you see the coaches from the opposing team throwing up their hands in defeat, i love it. it's a swagger no orange and blue cavs ever had.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd

Wolves - 67
Cavaliers - 77

When the Wolves hit a few baskets to begin the quarter, it seemed as if the dreaded "3rd quarter collapse" that always plagues this team was rearing its ugly head again (teams make adjustments and Cleveland is often slow to respond). The lead got cut to 7 but Cleveland responded.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> Anderson strips KG, dribbles down the court, goes behind his back and hits the lay up. Each game Anderson does something that makes you smile.


I always knew that the kid was gonna be a fan favorite. Anderson is so fun to watch and he gives 100% everytime he is on the floor.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm no coach, but I might suggest putting a defender on Troy Hudson right now to contest some of his shots..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew with 2 dunks in a short span of time. One over Griffin (which is nice considering Eddie was blocking him earlier) and one dunk from running the floor well.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The Cavaliers are stepping up big in the 4th quarter after Minnesota made a nice run. I like to see them putting out a strong effort late in the game. Gooden is taking it Strong to the hole!
....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great move by Anderson earlier.

Lebron is the man he's got a ton of assists today. KG would average 40 points a game if Lebron played with him


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Minn being more of a finese team (like Phox) plays into Clev's strength... which is open floor with LeBron getting seriously into the flow. There have been very few fouls called, and neither team has an "enforcer" type.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final

Wolves - 97
Cavaliers - 107

*Boxscore*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big Big win for the Cavs. Man why couldn't we finish off Detroit and Boston like this? We were up big in both those games as well.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think that the Cavaliers like playing a physical type of game. If you look at their games those are clearly the teams that they tend to have alot of trouble with. 

I was concerned when the Cavs were playing so well in the first half and only had a 15 pt lead but they weathered their 3rd quarter collapse and pulled it out. 

I can't say this enough I love Varejao. This kid is the energizer bunny when he's on the floor (I won't even go into his Sportscenter moment, nice play however). By the way kudos to Gooden for playing tough against the big ticket. I didn't expect him to neutralize Garnett, but he made him work. I would have liked a little better rebounding but Garnett is an incredibly difficult matchup. In addition, very good clutch shooting by Harris and McInnis.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I was actually able to attend tonight's game on my short Christmas break from college. Boy is it fun to watch this team play. I remember going to games several years back when 'Dre Miller was the star player, and then again when Ricky Davis ran the show. This team is so exciting to watch, they gel together, and they seem to be headed in the right direction.

The James alley-oop was sick, I saw him streaking down the sidelines, I was hoping McInnis (I think) did too. It's funny that his oop was overshadowed by Vareajo's lay-up. Boy was that a great play. That place was electrifed after the lay-up and he goes running down the court clapping hands with the fans in the front row. 

Overall it was a great experience at a Cavs game (which had been a rarity over the last several years), and I really think this team can be something special. That said, they can only get better and more exciting with Vareajo seeing more minutes, and Luke Jackson seeing the court.

I'll see you at the Gund over Spring Break vs. the Jazz!! What a battle that should be!!


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 8, 2004)

Missed the game :upset: 

But what a game!! 12 assist by James.. and Big Z came through.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wagner2</b>!
> I was actually able to attend tonight's game on my short Christmas break from college. Boy is it fun to watch this team play. I remember going to games several years back when 'Dre Miller was the star player, and then again when Ricky Davis ran the show. This team is so exciting to watch, they gel together, and they seem to be headed in the right direction.
> 
> The James alley-oop was sick, I saw him streaking down the sidelines, I was hoping McInnis (I think) did too. It's funny that his oop was overshadowed by Vareajo's lay-up. Boy was that a great play. That place was electrifed after the lay-up and he goes running down the court clapping hands with the fans in the front row.
> ...


Chiming in late but I was at the game too and definitely agree with your assessment. Both games i've went to the Cavs have played great, I got tickets for the Loozer game so let's hope the karma continues!! 

And Lebron's quickness and vision is amazing, it's almost like he plays the game at a different speed than everyone else sometimes, physically and mentally.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it only me or does Z love playing against true centers!. Against teams that don't really have a true 5 (i.e. Phoenix, Boston, Detroit) he struggles a lot with fould. But put him against a real center (Olowakandi, Curry) he does well


----------

